# salad bags from tesco/sainsburys



## matt77303 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi

Is there any mixed salad bags available from tesco or sainsburys that only contains salad that beardies that eat.

ie is there any bags that you dont have to sort through and remove certain types of leaves.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi yes I believe the 'crispy' flourette brand is an all in one bag, must be the crispy one though! And I don't think I spelt flourette right either! Green bag and its called something like that anyway! Hope this helps :-/


----------



## crazycatlady1987 (Mar 2, 2013)

From everything I've read, it's only spinach and iceberg lettuce you should avoid. Is this correct? I've been using the tender leaf salad from Asda :-/ Everywhere mentions collard greens but does anyone have any idea where you can find these??? Mustard greens also. Can't find anything like this in any supermarket so having to make do with lettuce


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

I must admit i've never seen collard greens in supermarkets as far as I know and I work in one!!!

Collard shares the same botanical name as Kale and is fairly similar so I imagine Kale would be a decent substitute? Not as good but if its all you can find then use that.

I would suggest going to a garden centre and asking them as they may have or be able to source a plant or two for you.

Iceberg is a no-no as is spinach. Collards are part of the cabbage family and I imagine cabbage and broccoli etc would be ok too!


----------



## matt77303 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

Just picked up florette cripsy from tescos.

It contains...

Green romaine, green batavia, little gem, radicchio

Is that ok?

Thanks again

Matt


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Should be :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

thats fine, floretti is a good choice as it is washed in spring water, where as a lot of brands use bleach :gasp: if a mix has a little iceburg in it dont worry, its not the devils spawn it simply has very little nutritional value but on the plus side its full of water so good for re hydration, how ever too much can lead to loose poos.
Avoid spinach as it acts as a calcium binder


----------



## matt77303 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Hopfully he will like it as he currently doesnt seem to eat much greens.

But to be fair neither do I. Less veg more roast potatoes please mrs matt.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

All the leafy greens are ok in moderation. Oxalates present in cabbage, kale etc can cause calcium binding too, but they can be given occasionally eg. Once a week. 

I used to give mine chicory greens but they don't seem to sell them anymore...could be a seasonal issue.

I also give mine watercress, mustard/salad cress (in the tubs, 25p each), okra, squash, parsnip and carrot (grated) and rocket salad. Bit of fruit as a treat too. Come Springtime mine will mainly be on dandelion leaves and flowers and hawkbit leaves. Just wash them well before offering them up.

The key is variety with beardies.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Alasse12 said:


> All the leafy greens are ok in moderation. Oxalates present in cabbage, kale etc can cause calcium binding too, but they can be given occasionally eg. Once a week.
> 
> I used to give mine chicory greens but they don't seem to sell them anymore...could be a seasonal issue.
> 
> ...


^ Agree. Nothing wrong with lettuce and spinach *in moderation*.


----------



## crazycatlady1987 (Mar 2, 2013)

The tender leaf salad I use has coral lettuce, endive and red chard. I also put in watercress, a bit of cucumber and pepper. He doesn't seem keen on butternut squash or carrot lol. I've got a fussy beardie! Although he ate his entire veg bowl today which he hasn't touched once since I've had him! I got him 3 weeks ago. He also has a few mealies, crickets and locusts so plenty of variety I reckon


----------

